# Snow locked Great Britain !!



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

It is very easy for us to criticise, sitting in the relative warmth of autumnal Malaga 15 degrees today and a bit windy, but how is it possible for UK to become "snowlocked" within 2 days.
Airports shutdown, passengers trapped for 2nd day on a train, motorways throughout the land jammed solid by the snow, ice and abandoned vehicles.
I spoke yesterday with a Norwegian acquaintance who said that such things never happen in his homeland. He did admit that there had been a massive investment in the equipment and infrastructure needed to keep roads, airports etc functioning, because they have weather such as this every year.
How long will it be before "a spokesman" tells us that such an investment is not worthwhile because it only happens now and again....but now and again is becoming more regular as far as I can see.
C'mon Mr Cameron (and Mr Clegg) spend the money.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Bryandh said:


> It is very easy for us to criticise, sitting in the relative warmth of autumnal Malaga 15 degrees today and a bit windy, but how is it possible for UK to become "snowlocked" within 2 days


Come to Lincolnshire where I live mate, and drive my car the mile down my snowlocked single-track lane for me and I'll shake your hand. I'm snowed in. Period.



Bryandh said:


> C'mon Mr Cameron (and Mr Clegg) spend the money.


Cheap shot.  You've just forgotten your roots. Anyway, what money??

This was at 4:00 pm and it's been hammering it since. The drifts start round the bend 50 yds up the road where the hedge runs along the roadside.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Bryandh said:


> but how is it possible for UK to become "snowlocked" within 2 days.


Because it's only now that a little has fallen in the South East! The north has been having it rough for a while...


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

Bryandh said:


> ....but now and again is becoming more regular as far as I can see.


That's quite a stretch from it happening this November/December and last January - when did it happen before that? I don't think there were even half a dozen snowy days during my secondary school years in the 70's/80's (I moved to London for most of the 90's, and had one snowy day).

I've been living on the edge of the Highlands for nearly 8 years, now, and we have not had a school closure for snow in the last 6 years (since my son started), before this week. This is still looking like an unusual incident, and it probably remains economically sensible not to invest as if we get this for 4 months of every year.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I think a lot of people living in these more temparate lands believe that other countries who experience snow every winter never have any problems with snow. 

Poland gets heavy snow every winter, but yesterday I saw reports of lorries being stuck on one of the main motorways for more than 24hours. Film footage showed drivers digging out the lorries by hand.

Yesterday, in Germany (the home of efficiency and coping, one would have thought) airports were shut and flights were cancelled. 

Last year, we saw footage of France, Germany and other Countires showing long tailbacks on motorways and heard stories of gridlock and chaos.

There are some weather events that are more sudden and overwhelming than others, and even the best prepared countries also get 'snowlocked' from time to time.

I know here in Ireland there was a good level of preparadness this year, but the snow that fell in the past 24 hours was heavy and unrelenting. We cleared our path on three occasions in the past three days and it is once again under about six inches of snow.
I cleared my car yesterday, it is again under a blanket of snow.

This snow is BIG!!!!! Continue to enjoy your warm holidays, I envy you and am glad you are having a good time, but I believe that you might be getting it a bit wrong this time.

Best wishes
Ca


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow*

I have driven approximately 200 miles today and have not seen a single gritter.

Russell


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Simple! a lot of snow in a short time, 2 days :roll: 

It's not becoming frequent ENOUGH to spend millions of our tax...yet.

Finally the weather is not the major problem in this small island, it is TOO MANY vehicles.
A much stronger treatment of illegal drivers will sort a lot of problems, I reckon as many as 5 million :twisted:


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

ASPRN ASKED.... You've just forgotten your roots. Anyway, what money?? 

Admittedly in childhood snow was a joyous event, in adulthood a bl***y nuisance.

Where is the money....................... how about cutting some ill spent foreign aid, just for starters. In the recently announced cuts "foreign aid" was barely touched, I believe the UK is a better place to spend such moneys.(Guess this thread now gets kicked into Subs Bar) !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its costing me dearly. Im currently working with rural business in the dales virtually all of which are "up hill" from where I live. We have about a foot of snow here and we only just made it back this afternoon from a visit to the doctors and supermarket. We came back up the A1 and a66 which were appalling. There is no way I can go out to visit clients and its costing me between £200-300 per day in lost earnings. 

Not one single ounce of grit have I seen. There has been a few local tractors with ploughs but there is no chance of me going anywhere now.

Even my neighbour who has a land rover could only get as far as Bowes. 

Not much we can do about it really. Cant even build a snowman in the field as I a full of flipping cold! Havent even got any beer as Mrs D has banned it to try and get healthy. 

Cant stand it anymore. Please send a helicoptor!!!!"


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

" motorways throughout the land jammed solid by the snow, ice and abandoned vehicles" 

no snow here the roads are clear and dry 
chapter


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

"A Spokesman" has appeared- Highways Agency

"Road gritting material is becoming hard to retrieve as it is stored in less accesible areas and is in short supply" Sky News 1900 today.

How can it be in short supply ?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Mavis,

Try http://tinyurl.com/27sjrp7 . tinyurl is a great way of shortening your long URLs.

Dougie.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bryandh said:


> , but how is it possible for UK to become "snowlocked" within 2 days.
> Airports shutdown, passengers trapped for 2nd day on a train, motorways throughout the land jammed solid by the snow, ice and abandoned vehicles.
> I.


I suggest, as an ex-British resident, you're probably looking mainly at happenings in UK. This was last winter in Europe and, as you'll see, most of Europe was brought to a halt at one time or another, including parts of Spain. The bad weather is also holding up parts of Europe other than Britain even now :

Europe:Winter 2009

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Our Weather history through the years
http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=other;type=winthist;sess=


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> Bryandh said:
> 
> 
> > , but how is it possible for UK to become "snowlocked" within 2 days.
> ...


Well recall the problems in North of Spain last year....was in the thick of it unfortunately


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

With due respect respect to the OP, I always find it depressing to hear people refer to "them" as "not doing nuffink abart it" - whether it's this situation with the weather, or other major/national issues.

It's the easiest thing in the world to sit back in the comfort of an armchair whilst having little or no personal experience of "sorting things out", and levelling criticism at the Government/Councils/Police/Social Services/whatever.

So easy to say. Not so easy to do.

Dougie.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Dougie, it is just as well you have retired - you would have been cashiered for going AWOL and not reporting in for work!


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

chapter said:


> " motorways throughout the land jammed solid by the snow, ice and abandoned vehicles"
> 
> no snow here the roads are clear and dry
> chapter


Where is "here" ?

From memory:

A1 blocked/closed, A66 blocked, M25 blocked (in places) QE2 bridge closed for 12 hours, Forth Road Bridge closed etc etc


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> Dougie, it is just as well you have retired - you would have been cashiered for going AWOL and not reporting in for work!




That's not the only reason it's just as well I have. The most relevant one to me currently, is watching myself sitting here in the snug warmth, pouring my second glass of Old Pulteney (as an interesting change from the west Highland nectar I'm specially fond of) and thinking about what I'm (not) missing up in the wilds of the Wolds, in the dark, in the blizzards.....

Life can sometimes be good. 

Dougie.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

asprn said:


> With due respect respect to the OP, I always find it depressing to hear people refer to "them" as "not doing nuffink abart it" - whether it's this situation with the weather, or other major/national issues.
> 
> It's the easiest thing in the world to sit back in the comfort of an armchair whilst having little or no personal experience of "sorting things out", and levelling criticism at the Government/Councils/Police/Social Services/whatever.
> 
> ...


With equal respect to Dougie, have just checked my OP to be sure, and nowhere do I see "them" or "not doing nuffink abart it", creative writing on your part...force of habit I guess. 
Equally you know nothing of me or what I might or might not have experience of in "sorting things out".


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Bryandh said:


> With equal respect to Dougie, have just checked my OP to be sure, and nowhere do I see "them" or "not doing nuffink abart it"


I disagree. "C'mon Mr Cameron (and Mr Clegg) spend the money." That's "them", or "the Government" I referred to. You are urging them - Mr Cameron (and Mr Clegg) - to do something about it, i.e. "spend the money", thereby implying that they have some responsibility for the chaos. That's my interpretation of what you said, but in any event, my statement is still true (about what I feel when people say such things). If you're not saying such a thing, I'm sure you'll tell me. 



Bryandh said:


> creative writing on your part...force of habit I guess.


<sigh>



Bryandh said:


> Equally you know nothing of me or what I might or might not have experience of in "sorting things out".


I agree with that entirely. I can only interpret what you say and respond in what I consider to be an appropriate way.

Dougie.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

This is my baby, Got me home including hill's yesterday with no problem.
It's not the size of what you have it's how you use it.

5000 cc
500 BHP
V10 engine

a pussy.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Not one single ounce of grit have I seen.


Grit doesn't work on snow, only on ice.

Snow needs the right equipment and the right driving skills both of which are sadly lacking in the UK.

A friend on mine who lives in Nidderdale has a quite simple 4x4 (Fiat Sedici) fitted with Avon Ice Touring ST tyres and is having no problems whatsoever getting around.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Snow what snow ? not seen any . i`m Near Winchester

Gary


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

SaddleTramp said:


> This is my baby, Got me home including hill's yesterday with no problem.
> It's not the size of what you have it's how you use it.
> 
> 5000 cc
> ...


Whoa! Lovely motor Les. Very nice indeed. Dont bring it up here right now as I guarentee no matter how good a driver you are it will either kill you or you will be living in it!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It's not going out here either Barry, It would only act as a snow plough, I am well and truly snowed in, 18" of the fluffy white stuff on our road and no "Proper" snow plough been any where near.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tyres*

Told you so!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

As this thread has veered towards funding, a piece on the BBC North East News said that Councils AND Police have contingency funds amounting to tens of millions of pounds.

The contingency does not include snow causing chaos on the roads.

It must be to plant daffodils in the Spring then. :evil: 

The Police contingency funds could be for giving hooligans new bicycles. :?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> snipped...
> Finally the weather is not the major problem in this small island, it is TOO MANY vehicles.


I agree that the volume of traffic on our roads is a major factor in causing gridlock in bad weather. Also, when people comment that, for instance, schools didn't used to close routinely when it snows, they are probably remembering a time when most people lived much closer to their work and could get the bus, cycle in, or walk if this wasn't possible. If you can't guarantee that the staff (teachers in this instance) can get in, how can you be responsible for the children that arrive?

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Problem*



ChrisandJohn said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > snipped...
> ...


That is part of the Problem Chris.

Far too much commuting.

Our Head lived in the Bungalow right next to the School.

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Well it's been a lovely sunny day here in Oxford and we've not seen any snow or disruption. There's a cold wind but the sun streaming in through the windows was enough to turn off the heating.

You'd have thought that in northern climes, where they are used ti it, they'd have managed to keep things running however. 

This was earlier in 2010:

_Finland
Trains
Long-distance railway traffic to and from Helsinki came to a halt between Friday 19 and Monday 22 February. Cold weather, blizzard and drifting snow blocked 300 rail switches at Ilmala rail yard, making traffic impossible. More than half of the long-distance trains were cancelled, leaving hundreds of Lapland-bound winter holiday travellers stranded at Helsinki Central Railway station. Non-cancelled trains ran several hours delayed.

Norway
Trains
Train traffic in Norway experienced serious problems during this winter.

Sweden
Trains
Train traffic in Sweden experienced serious problems during this winter._

I understand we get " wetter " snow in UK which makes it a harder job to clear. Does anyone remember the 1963 winter ? I was off school for 2 months in a small village in East Yorkshire. No trains, no roads open and drifts over the tops of trees.

All this spending of " their " money reminds me where said money came from in the first place: me and other workers/ ex-workers.

G


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Its Barmy (not balmy) here on the East coast. There is a blizzard blowing straight off the North Sea and there are or was when it was daylight rolling waves and a grey angry sea driven by this horrendous Nor'easter as far as the eye can see ...

But!. We are warm and dry and the rough sea is beautiful to watch.. But only through the bincly's your not getting me out in that lot.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Job*

I drove 30 miles up on th'ills to do a job at a farm Yesterday.

The Farmer told me how he had watched.....

The parents of a young girl drive up to the farm for her to muck her horse out.
The young 15 year old girl was in pyjamas, complaining of being cold and stood inside the stable watching Mum do the mucking out whilst Dad kept the car Engine running until they had finished, then drove them back.

They lived less than half a mile down the lane. Mum & Dad had phoned in work to say they could not get in due to snow. Despite working in the local town (That I passed through to get to my job at the farm).

Gold help us with the next generation!

TM


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi to all of you,
Hope you can all keep warm and dry, 

Whatever happened to Global Warming. We are supost to be a dessert by now


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tony5677 said:


> Hi to all of you,
> Hope you can all keep warm and dry,
> 
> Whatever happened to Global Warming. We are supost to be a dessert by now


Isn't Antartica classed as a dessert?..


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> tony5677 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi to all of you,
> ...


You are getting mixed up with baked alaska


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tony5677 said:


> Hi to all of you,
> Hope you can all keep warm and dry,
> 
> Whatever happened to Global Warming. We are supost to be a dessert by now


A very good point I think the other theory that we are going into an Ice age is truer.
They said the Ice will melt and the fresh water will push the Gulf stream south and we will get colder winters


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> You are getting mixed up with baked alaska


Sorry- OT- but that is brilliant !

G


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

747 said:


> As this thread has veered towards funding, a piece on the BBC North East News said that Councils AND Police have contingency funds amounting to tens of millions of pounds.
> 
> The contingency does not include snow causing chaos on the roads.
> 
> ...


Tut, Tut, You'll upset Dougie !!!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Snow*



Rapide561 said:


> I have driven approximately 200 miles today and have not seen a single gritter.
> 
> Russell


You drove 200 miles and saw not one - they were all in front of you clearing the way


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I worked for Edinburgh Road Services last year thru a tough winter...

No one could plan for last years snow - the publics expectations of 'service' was laughable - "I want someone to come and clear the snow fron outside my house - or else"


bad weather is fairly unique to the UK - spending millions to account for the possibility of it would be daft.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Snow*



Rapide561 said:


> I have driven approximately 200 miles today and have not seen a single gritter.
> 
> Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > You are getting mixed up with baked alaska
> ...


Thank you, I am learning how to get away with being a spelling pedant.

I also noted the missing Antarctic 'sea' btw


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*A Timely Reminder*

With more heavy snow forecast for today and the met office predicting record low temperatures tonight now is the time to check on elderly people.

Some have been housebound for several days because of the deep snow and can't get out to get supplies.

If you have an elderly neighbour,friend or relative it would be a good idea to pop in and make sure they are warm and have enough food as this cold snap looks like lasting until the weekend.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well now we have a few inches of snow on the road outside which is a hill.

If last year (or it might have been Jan this year) is anything to go by this will be the pattern.

The first drivers will make it up and down the centre of the road and clear two tracks (this has already happened).

Later more traffic will arrive and cars will have to pull over to allow oncoming vehicles to pass. At some point, probably at school run time, a car will start slipping and sliding off piste and one will eventually get out of shape and block the road

Mayhem will ensue and a morning's entertainment will follow punctuated by my helping neighbours and other unfortunates get away. Oh and the neighbour with the 4x4 will stay at home


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> The first drivers will make it up and down the centre of the road and clear two tracks (this has already happened).
> 
> Later more traffic will arrive and cars will have to pull over to allow oncoming vehicles to pass.


...and surely this is a what is happening on the trunk roads ? They _are_ gritted. Drivers who are inexperienced however lose control , lorries, not equipped with proper tyres, jack-knife. The road becomes blocked, there are long queues, feeder roads jam up and the system gridlocks.

Incidentally I understand that the German road and rail system is not functioning as well as it might this morning - see German newspapers.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just out of interest what do you do if you get stuck in the snow in the middle of nowhere?

Its likely that if we get stuck it will be within 2 miles of our village on the minor roads so Ill just call the local farmer but if your miles from home what do you do if your completely stuck? Call the AA? Their vans are a bit naff really, are they equipped for such things?

I suppose you dont walk off into the wilderness but stay with the car.

Mrs D is going stir crazy now and there is a danger of one of us murdering the other so I suspect she will make me drive her to the gym or shops or something at some point (35 mile round trip). (my car is the only one left accessible and I wont give her the keys, hers and the van are buried).

If you never hear of us again, its been an honour and a pleasure.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Take in the boot a shovel and blanket and a flask with a hot drink in it.
Stay in the car. Unless there is a cottage near by to knock on a door for help--sounds like the start of a thriller film doesnt it


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Take in the boot a shovel and blanket and a flask with a hot drink in it.


...and a good coat, scarf, gloves and HAT ! TV pictures of stranded drivers, dressed only in flimsy clothes, rolling down their windows to talk to the reporter are raising my blood pressure. A fluorescent jacket would also be a good thing if you do have to walk for help.

Years ago I remember drivers were warned that , if they were going to keep their engine running to heat the car, to make sure the exhaust was uncovered ( by snow) as they did so. Keep the tank fullso you can do this.

Presumably it is a good thing also to take a mobile _and charger_ to let family know that you are safe so they don't panic.

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Incidentally I understand that the German road and rail system is not functioning as well as it might this morning - see German newspapers.


http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2010/12/02/wetter-winter/schnee-chaos.html


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is also a sentence, carefully hidden in the Telegraph article, to the effect that further holdups to air passengers were caused by the closure of Frankfurt and Geneva airports yesterday. If Geneva closes then I think Gatwick can be excused !

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just slightly OT but what's it like in Oxford area today?

Just deciding whether to drive down there or not (ancient Mum needs visiting).


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Just slightly OT but what's it like in Oxford area today?
> 
> ).


We had a light smattering of snow last night. Not enough to stick on any trees and you can still see the ground through it. At the moment the sun is blazing down but the sky in the north is deep purple. The temperature is 1.3 deg C but there is a bitter wind though the snow is going rapidly.

Main roads are clear and clean. People seem to be going about their business as normal.

PM me if there is anything we can do, being nearer I guess.

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Just slightly OT but what's it like in Oxford area today?
> ...


Thanks for the offer, however carers visit 3 times a day and will contact me if any big problems.

Might leave it until Friday night and then stay until Saturday to save a round trip in one day.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> [Might leave it until Friday night and then stay until Saturday to save a round trip in one day.


According to the Met Office Friday will be sunny all day and much milder. Saturday too looks better. The BBC are still forecasting snow but thyey reckon it is snowing now. We can see where they take their weather sample from from here and it clearly is not snowing and has not done so since the early hours of the morning !

Be aware of the fact that the roads around here get pretty frantic on Friday nights at the best of times.

G


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope youse don't mind a bit of levity in a somewhat serious thread - but - I saw this and thought it might make you smile -


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > [Might leave it until Friday night and then stay until Saturday to save a round trip in one day.
> ...


Thanks I know Oxford well (born & bred there) if things are bad I miss out the M40 and use W-OT-G road instead and then reach Marston via Islip.

Worst bit going either way is usually the M40/Services junction at Ardley and M40/A34/A421 junction at Bicester (queued for over a mile to get OFF the M40 there a couple of weeks ago) but we'll travel after the evening peak to miss the worst of it.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Sandra's doing my head in, she's been looking through the window ever since it's started snowing. 

If it gets any worst I'll have to let her in!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't weaken Ray.
Mine is out there shoveling the snow away so the chickens can scratch dirt???? Asking why can't we go shopping...... ??


----------

